# 86 monte carlo radical



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Well its time to start on a new build. Ive cleared out some small stuff off the bench and Im ready to hit the next big build. This one is going to be the street burner 86 monte carlo. Some of you might have seen some teaser shots before but heres the official thread. Heres whats done so far...
Ive just cut open most of the body panels. Ive still got to cut a couple more things on the body and then Ill start some hinging. Ive also decided to seperate the frame from the floor pan. The frame still needs to be filled in. Heres some pics. Let me know what you think!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

You know I like that shit Doc!! Very nice job so far! :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

great start... what u doin to the floor now


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

This is gonna be CRAZY, can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

i like how you took the frame off...looks like it came out the box like that! Keep it up!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thats cool keep us posted


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAMIT MAN..LOOKS GOOD


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks homies i got a lot of ideas for this one. hopefully i can put them down properly :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Homie, can't wait to see this one done!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN I WANA SEEE THIS FINISHED


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good cant wait to see it done


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Small update
got the chassis built up and filled in. still needs some very minor smoothing


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN!!! lookin GOOD!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on the frame bro!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

totally kool dude JP



that shit is tight as hell


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn i wanna see more, post updates asap!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Frame looks Killer Doc!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job man! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies. Ill probably start rebuilding the underbady next. Ill post pics as soon as there is more progress.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looking like a great start


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

im buildin the same car as well right now, but yours will surely blow mine away


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 20 2006, 10:56 AM~6603627
> *im buildin the same car as well right now, but yours will surely blow mine away
> *


you shouldnt under estimate yourself. Build to the best of your abilities :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 20 2006, 09:01 AM~6603653
> *you shouldnt under estimate yourself.  Build to the best of your abilities :thumbsup:
> *




agreed talent=patience/research!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks homies!!!!!


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 4, 2006)

Your project makes my Monte look like shit.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres a little update. Ive been messin with this for a few hours and heres what I got. What do you think about the roof should I leave it as is or should I round out the pointed area to flow with the curve of the front windshield? I cut out the interior floor to get rid of all the high and low sections and just filled it in with styrene sheet. I cut out the center console to make room for a custom one that will be coming soon. I also started to fit in the rear wheel wells to the interior tub. Its lookin a little rough but its comin along. Let me get some feedback!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

going to look good ! i would leave the roof !


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

lookin good...ill go wit mini keep tha roof as is


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 22 2006, 11:24 PM~6621948
> *going to look  good !  i would  leave the roof  !
> *


x2


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

how come u cut the floor all in diffirent piecies


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Nov 23 2006, 07:26 AM~6623194
> *how come u cut the floor all in diffirent piecies
> *


The floor and frame are molded in one piece, he cut it into pieces to make the frame seperate.


Lookin' good drnitrus, keep the roof!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

u created a new line for the front part of the door correct, the part by the fender well??? and filled the old line in?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good...


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

CRAZY!!! I cant wait to see it completed!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

how you plannin to do the door?....personally.....reverse lambos...but thats me..great build homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Drop doors :thumbsup:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 23 2006, 08:55 AM~6623265
> *The floor and frame are molded in one piece, he cut it into pieces to make the frame seperate.
> Lookin' good drnitrus, keep the roof!
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65+Nov 23 2006, 11:28 AM~6623566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure yet i was planning suicides but we'll see


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks good bro get some updates!!!!! suicides would look really clean on the build----itd keep it professional and nice, sometimes the lambos give it more of an amateur look ya know??? love the way the rear is opened and the trunk btw---!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lol updates are gonna be slow. i dont get to build too often

thanks for all the comments


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ha damn--no prob bro, im in the same boat, school, out of state on weekends, girlfriend full time and my land rover too work on haha


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW! very nice! cant wait to see more.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I finally got a little time to work on this bad boy. Today I tried my hand at some custom interior work. So i went and started the center console. Its not fully finished yet but heres some pics to show what I got so far. Can a homie get some feedback!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 VERY NICE!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' that console!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good!!! 


What did you use? the green stuff.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys.



> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 7 2006, 01:08 AM~6711872
> *Looks damn good!!!
> What did you use? the green stuff.
> *


The green stuff is actually white stuff lol. Its the foam sheets you cna buy at the craft store. I just painted it green.


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

sweet lookin


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this build is badass!!!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

that does look good homie.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

how are you gonna make it seamless?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 7 2006, 05:19 PM~6716070
> *how are you gonna make it seamless?
> *


stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

are the buttons styrene rod tips??!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

yes sir. its .40 styrene rod
lots of slices


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

NICE looks good man!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha I bet, just wide enough to fit through like that, or does it run farther downinto the console? nice build----good find on the material, guessing you just creased it with the back side of an exacto??


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Sounds right


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 7 2006, 08:43 PM~6717546
> *haha I bet, just wide enough to fit through like that, or does it run farther downinto the console? nice build----good find on the material, guessing you just creased it with the back side of an exacto??
> *


the slices are probably 1/16th wide. the creases were a little more work then just a exacto blade
remember you need to try and have some depth to give the illusion of a gap in between each square


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I wasnt 100% happy with the console so I decided to redo it a little bit. I ripped the top section off and added the dash. So I recovered it and added some diamond patterns this time. Check it out.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 11 2006, 05:16 AM~6739633
> *I wasnt 100% happy with the console so I decided to redo it a little bit.  I ripped the top section off and added the dash.  So I recovered it and added some diamond patterns this time.  Check it out.
> 
> 
> ...



where'd u get those lil mirrors in the dash??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that console looks NICE, i used the same stuff to do this test one, only i used metal buttons on it


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Dec 11 2006, 08:59 AM~6739737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats where i got the idea to use the foam. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

cool. Keep it old school, lose the speaker!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Day Yum! That looks nice man! Is that flocking? And what did you use for the buttons? Nice! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Dec 11 2006, 11:36 AM~6740422
> *Day Yum!  That looks nice man!  Is that flocking?  And what did you use for the buttons?  Nice! :0
> *


read from the beginning :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Oops! Guess I could have done that to begin with. Sorry. Looks real good though man. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Noice console, great job


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Damn good job bro! Wanna make me one?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 11 2006, 05:44 PM~6742528
> *Damn good job bro! Wanna make me one?
> *


nah man. its pretty time consuming. If i did it wouldnt be cheap.

you should just try it. its not that bad you just need time


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Drnitrus 

i picked up some of that vinal sheet mirror today at a crafts store now i know what to use on my radical rivi and caddy :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Dec 11 2006, 10:00 AM~6740563
> *Oops!  Guess I could have done that to begin with.  Sorry.  Looks real good though man.  Can't wait to see it finished!
> *


Yo Buggs! Cool to have you in da house!
To make those buttons, bushings, rings or whatever..I simply take the right size brass tubing..sharpen the edges a bit and gently hit it with the hammer on the right size material..i.e. foam pad, styrene, rubber, cloth, mirror foil, etc. works like a charm and you will always end up having the right size. 

Note: You prolly need a rod to drive the round pads out of the tube...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 12 2006, 01:06 AM~6745440
> *Yo Buggs! Cool to have you in da house!
> To make those buttons, bushings, rings or whatever..I simply take the right size brass tubing..sharpen the edges a bit and gently hit it with the hammer on the right size material..i.e. foam pad, styrene, rubber, cloth, mirror foil, etc. works like a charm and you will always end up having the right size.
> 
> ...



thats a cool idea J. Thats why your the man!! I bought a shit load of pins with the metal buttons, but I may just have to try your way.


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice bro.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 12 2006, 01:12 AM~6745465
> *thats a cool idea J.  Thats why your the man!! I bought a shit load of pins with the metal buttons, but I may just have to try your way.
> *


Thanks bro! I still would use the metal pins to get that cushion/ chesterfield look and glue the stamped out material on top of the pin...but then again when you use that polystyreen foam material when you press a hole in it I guess it will have that look already.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Progress pics! :cheesy:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 7 2007, 10:28 PM~7204378
> *Progress pics! :cheesy:
> *


x100


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lol 
none right now

im almost done with my daily driver build then ill get back up on this project


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

nice monte cant wit to see it finished


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 8 2007, 08:41 AM~7206938
> *lol
> none right now
> 
> ...


Daliy has been dont ! Get off you lazy tail and get to work ! 



You Know Mitch is out MOCKING UP  you already !


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 03:53 PM~7383465
> *Daliy  has  been  dont !    Get  off  you  lazy  tail  and  get to  work !
> You  Know  Mitch  is  out  MOCKING UP   you  already  !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
but yeah lets see some shit :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 02:53 PM~7383465
> *Daliy  has  been  dont !    Get  off  you  lazy  tail  and  get to  work !
> You  Know  Mitch  is  out  MOCKING UP   you  already  !
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ok, ok i get it.... :biggrin: 
heres some stuff you havent seen yet
their not the best pics but you get the idea.
So now can a homie get some feedback!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW THAT LOOK FREAKIN SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah Homie, that looks killer, nice job!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Dr Nitrus
what did you use to make your buttons for the diamond tuck ???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65+Dec 7 2006, 06:32 PM~6717445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

they looked like pinheads...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks low

yeah they are styrene but the pin head would work too. just think though....
styrene is easy to slice and sand
pinheads are a bit more work

keep that in mind when you have to make hundreds of buttons :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

That looks sweet :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 1 2007, 05:39 AM~8444172
> *thanks low
> 
> yeah they are styrene but the pin head would work too.  just think though....
> ...



But on the pin heads you wouldn't have to cut them off at the head. You could leave alittle point on the end and sink them into the foam. Be eazier to hold and work with. Plus wont fall off as eazy.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good anymore updates doc


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

bad ass


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 1 2007, 11:38 PM~8452057
> *looks good anymore updates doc
> *


you can check the thread called
in the lab with drnitrus


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

That mc looks bad. I like the interior concept.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks!!

I got some more done on this one. Pics will be up soon.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 7 2007, 05:36 AM~8491573
> *Thanks!!
> 
> I got some more done on this one.  Pics will be up soon.
> *


*TEASE!* :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

any updates big homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

just a little something.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2011, 07:42 PM~20418913
> *just a little something.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 so tingos did a how to on the foam and mirrors...how'd you do the wrinkles?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 25 2011, 10:01 PM~20419110
> *:0 so tingos did a how to on the foam and mirrors...how'd you do the wrinkles?! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 that seat looks good bro can't wait to see it done. :wow: :thumbsup: :cool


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WAITING ON WRINKLE TECH MYSELF...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass bro. :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks homies!



> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Apr 25 2011, 10:01 PM~20419110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its actually a lot simpler then you would think. get your foam piece and outline your patterns, once you have your trim piece outlined where you want the wrinkle look, take a old #11 blade that is pretty dull and use the back side and just start pressing down on the area. keep doing it over and over until you get the look you want. the lines will start to imprint and create the wrinkle look. make sure the blade is dull cause it will cut through the foam pretty easy if it has a sharp point on it....let me know how it works out!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

seat came out bad ass homie you got mad skills!! :wow: :wow: yea that rinkle is simple, thought bout doing it like that my self looks pretty good but my homie tingo has another way also of doin the rinkle in the interior that looks a lil more real!    cant wait to see how it turns out :drama: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro that seat is sick ! Thanx for the tip, now I gotta try it out ...........


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice to  see this monte back on the table..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2011, 07:42 PM~20418913
> *just a little something.....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks super real!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2011, 08:42 PM~20418913
> *just a little something.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks good drnitus.

the wrinkles I do are really wrinkled like a real car,overlapping each other,but too hard to do on a border trim like this.

good job wey,I love it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Apr 26 2011, 08:14 AM~20421742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies! this is one of those slow and steady builds. i try to do a little in between other builds. now that i wrapped up the caddi im gonna try and finish that section and start on the bottom half of the seat.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2011, 05:30 AM~20421606
> *thanks homies!
> its actually a lot simpler then you would think.  get your foam piece and outline your patterns, once you have your trim piece outlined where you want the wrinkle look, take a old #11 blade that is pretty dull and use the back side and just start pressing down on the area.  keep doing it over and over until you get the look you want.  the lines will start to imprint and create the wrinkle look.  make sure the blade is dull cause it will cut through the foam pretty easy if it has a sharp point on it....let me know how it works out!
> *


so just push the back side of the blade down INTO the foam rather then swiping it down then?! hmmm...makes sence and looks good!! now i gotta combine a tingo's & doc how to to make it work!! :biggrin: thanks to both of yah!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2011, 06:42 PM~20418913
> *just a little something.....
> 
> 
> ...


How do u get the creases so deep when I do mine the pop back out? And what are the white buttons


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 26 2011, 11:02 PM~20428074
> *How do u get the creases so deep when I do mine the pop back out? And what are the white buttons
> *


i use a couple of different tools that have different edges. i keep going over the lines until they have that deeper rounded look. then i use another tool to round the corners where the buttons will go to also give it a rounded corner. and the buttons are styrene. i slice each one ot of styrene rod. its a lot of work but i think its worth it.

when i get back ill try to put together a how to on how i do it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 27 2011, 06:10 AM~20429958
> *i use a couple of different tools that have different edges.  i keep going over the lines until they have that deeper rounded look.  then i use another tool to round the corners where the buttons will go to also give it a rounded corner. and the buttons are styrene.  i slice each one ot of styrene rod.  its a lot of work but i think its worth it.
> 
> when i get back ill try to put together a how to on how i do it.
> *


YES SIR,VERY IMPRESSIVE.YOU DO BADASS WORK WEY.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 27 2011, 07:01 AM~20430315
> *YES SIR,VERY IMPRESSIVE.YOU DO BADASS WORK WEY.
> *


x2!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that seat is dope!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

lookin good like how u cut out the frame been wanting to try that for a while. great to see someone else do that and have a visual. cant wait to see this one finished


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

ANY THING NEW WITH THIS HOMIE


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

NOTHING NEW HOMIE:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wassup homies!Nothing much at the moment. I just about finished up the back seat. Will try to snap a couple pics when I get a chance


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

drnitrus said:


> Wassup homies!Nothing much at the moment. I just about finished up the back seat. Will try to snap a couple pics when I get a chance


 Coooo can't wait homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

was talking with the homie Tingos earlier about this build. He suggested posting some pics. soooo...its till not done but slowly its getting there


started the head liner

seat concept


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Wow that interiors looking way cool.....:thumbsup:....Look forward to seeing more pics, pretty awesome job so far...And thanx for the tips on upholstery ...... Lowlife ! !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Top notch work homie looks real good!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

dammm , shit be looking real bro! very nice work right there! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

drnitrus said:


> was talking with the homie Tingos earlier about this build. He suggested posting some pics. soooo...its till not done but slowly its getting there
> 
> 
> started the head liner
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

drnitrus said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,yes,yes!!!!!!!!!!! Retarded


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Man you gotta finish this awesome build here


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice work !!!


----------

